# Sevcon DVT - no EDS file, no access



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

EDS files are for CANopen. You can set the node to pre-op without knowing anything, just send this command on the bus:
COB-ID 0x000 0x80 0x00

This will set all modules to pre-op. More info here: CANopen - Wikipedia


----------



## Carli (Jul 27, 2021)

Hello DIYs,
I have the same trouble as Bart - In DVT software I can't create EDS file and can't switch to Pre-operational mode. SW always says "Access level is too low".

Did somebody find what is wrong? Is there some colission with other software in the PC?

I have Windows 10 (2004), newest version of DVT (2021.06), Ixxat USB-to-CAN v2 converter, SEVCON GEN4 size4 controller and Motoenergy motor. DVT and TCL are installed directly on C drive root - as my dealer adviced me.

As user Dala replied above - is possible to switch controller to Pre-op mode directly with CAN message "0x000 0x80 0x00" but controller fall to error "4f01 Bad State" and setting isn't possible again :-(

Many thanks for all advices!
Carli


----------



## Carli (Jul 27, 2021)

nobody react... 

So finally I had to install DVT to Win7 in virtualbox and ask my dealer for new licence.


----------



## bennony (Dec 15, 2021)

Greetings from Germany, I hope I can find some help here ;-)

0x0080 284291 - d500.0 0 SYNC 
0x0701 284292 - d500.0 0 NMT { 0x05 }
0x0122 284294 - d499.7 0 Unknown { 0xC0 0x49 0x0C 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x46 0x03 }
0x0123 284295 - d 0.1 0 Unknown { 0x00 0x00 0x15 0x14 0x00 }
0x0124 284296 - d 0.1 0 Unknown { }
0x0125 284296 - d 0.0 0 Unknown { }
0x0183 284297 - d 0.1 0 Unknown { }
0x0080 289291 - d500.0 0 SYNC 
0x0701 289292 - d500.0 0 NMT { 0x05 }

One step further it now logs, but ... should it look like this?


----------

